# Best Esc For Offroad 10th Scale



## csyg1711 (Jan 20, 2007)

I am getting back into offroad 10scale stadium truck racing. I am looking for a brushless esc, I plan on running a 10.5 motor and I am running 2s lipo.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Tekin RS, end of discussion! :thumbsup:


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Make sure it is sensored first. I would think twice about any new breed of speed controls. Alot of tracks are banning these now. A Novak Havoc will be legal at any track you show up at. Off road is more about jumping control and corner handling then all out speed.


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Tekin RS no doubt.If cost concious pick up a used Novak GTB.


----------



## indy-25 (May 9, 2002)

Tekin RS all the way.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i would say any thing with out a fan. i have been throw more fans then i know what to do with. but then again i have not master the hold jumping thing. im just not able to jump the can and land with out flipping. that might be why i go throw fans. form what i see here around the local tracks most ppl and running momba esc. i would look around send messages to comps and ask around. they have esc made for off road use. i know i have a hobby wing motor and esc and its runs find in my off road. and its running a 5.5 brushless.

i run thing that are way to fast but i lean how to use what i got. my the local tack is not meant for speed but hey im the one ppl get the good loughs b/c of the jumps


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

mamba max pro... will run any motor and 
up to "6 cell lipo"!!! and you can remove the fan.


----------



## DChupp1 (Oct 27, 2007)

csyg1711 said:


> I am getting back into offroad 10scale stadium truck racing. I am looking for a brushless esc, I plan on running a 10.5 motor and I am running 2s lipo.


 Tekin RS,Tuning possibilities out the wazoo.:freak:


----------



## EdP (Mar 30, 2009)

shintastrife said:


> i would say any thing with out a fan. i have been throw more fans then i know what to do with. but then again i have not master the hold jumping thing. im just not able to jump the can and land with out flipping. that might be why i go throw fans. form what i see here around the local tracks most ppl and running momba esc. i would look around send messages to comps and ask around. they have esc made for off road use. i know i have a hobby wing motor and esc and its runs find in my off road. and its running a 5.5 brushless.
> 
> i run thing that are way to fast but i lean how to use what i got. my the local tack is not meant for speed but hey im the one ppl get the good loughs b/c of the jumps


shoegoo your capasitor to the chassy and run the wires away from the fan.
loose wires cause most of the problems.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

EdP said:


> shoegoo your capasitor to the chassy and run the wires away from the fan.
> loose wires cause most of the problems.


every thing is zipped tired down and out of the way. i run my car in my back yard as well. i all ways seem to fine small rocks or pics of clay in the fan. its clay more then rocks. 

is my doing i dont clan the car like i should after each run.

none the less the hobby wing esc and motor is holding up realy nice


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

+1 for the Tekin RS. No fan needed, easy to update software from your PC. Smaller, lighter and far more driveable then Mamba Max Pro :thumbsup:


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

Todd Putnam said:


> +1 for the Tekin RS. No fan needed, easy to update software from your PC. Smaller, lighter and far more driveable then Mamba Max Pro :thumbsup:


Mamba has plenty of settings that can be tuned to make it more driveable, doesn't have to have gobbs of timing programmed into it for offroad. For the Rpice, i say a mamba is the way to go, plenty of features, plenty of power, and a low price point, almost too good to be true


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I like the Orions and KoPropos.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

novak is right up in there. i use the gtb. its almost undesrtuctable unless you get stupid with it bit i doubt you will. the novak kinetic is suppost to be coming out and is also good but very pricy just like the tekin rs. also the havoc pro. thats is pretty much a gtb on a budget


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

havoc pro is a GTB, same specs....


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

yes that is true i forgot to say that thanks


----------

